# Feather loss



## jennyoung (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi,

I brought 3 budgies from the pet store who had no feathers on them. I knew no one would buy them and that they would kill the poor innocent birds.

I have few questions:

1) Is there any way to help grow the feathers?

2) Does this spread to other birds? I have 10 other healthy birds of various species.

I have attached the photo of the 3 budgies from the pet store below.

Thank you.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor birds, thank you for taking them in. You need to take them to an avian vet to determine why they do not have any feathers, there are diseases that can cause this and you should not expose your other birds to them. You need to get them into a proper size cage and on a good diet. Take a look at these articles BUDGIES – ‘FRENCH MOULT’ (CIRCO /POLYOMA VIRUS) | and Psittacine Beak and Feather Disease, PBFD, Beak & Feather | Beauty of Birds


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Thank you for rescuing these poor little budgies. 💜 💜 💜 

Until they have been properly diagnosed by an Avian Veterinarian, it is important that you keep them away from your other birds.
Hopefully, you will be getting them a nice large cage and everything they need to lead a happy life.

Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*
*
*


----------

